
4chan: The Skeleton Key to the Rise of Trump – Medium - jacmani
https://medium.com/@DaleBeran/4chan-the-skeleton-key-to-the-rise-of-trump-624e7cb798cb#.kubigqud3
======
returnbuyer
Hm why is this getting shilled here every few hours?

